# 3rd Annual Bike Bash, San Antonio, Texas Saturday, May 28



## CycleTruck211 (May 16, 2011)

Third annual Bike Bash. Custom and Vintage bike show, live music, beverages, good friends, on the banks of the San Antonio River.

1414 S. Alamo St, San Antonio, TX 78204 (click for map)

Saturday, May 28 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm


----------

